# Trenntrafo Erdung



## analog241148 (1 August 2021)

Guten Morgen,

vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen:
Ich will vor meiner Phonostufe einen Trenntrafe anschließen, um diese "sauber" zu versorgen 

Trafo von Sedlbauer, RTO 825054, PRI 2 x 0-115V, SEC 2 x 0-115V
Eingebaut in ein Kunststoffgehäuse.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:
Wie wird die Erde angeschlossen?
PRI an die Mittelanzapfung, SEC auch an die Mittelanzapfung, Erde PRI - SEC nicht verbunden,
ist das so ok, oder hab ich da (wie ich vermute) ein Verständnisproblem?

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Blockmove (1 August 2021)

An einen Trenntrafo wird gar keine Erde angeschlossen.


----------



## Gleichstromer (1 August 2021)

Anschluss der Erde (PE grüngelb) an die primäre Mittelanzapfung führt nur zu Dunkelheit, da dann der FI-Schalter oder Leitungsschutzschalter auslöst. Bitte keine Bastelei mit Netzspannung ohne Fachwissen.

In deiner Phono-Vorstufe ist sicher auch ein Trafo drin, da brauchst du nicht noch einen davor. Abgesehen davon sind Ringkerntrafos - zumal ein überdimensionierter 300VA-Trafo mit hohem Wirkungsgrad - gute Übertrager, d. h. primär vorhandene Netzstörungen werden originalgetreu auf die sekundäre Seite übertragen. Eher bräuchtest du für eine "saubere" Versorgung einen Netzfilter, gibts in allen Varianten von sinnvoll bis esoterisch (meistens irgendwas mit Gold).

Und hinsichtlich Klang: Wenn du beim Ausprobieren Möbel verschiebst, oder z. B. Akustikmatten zur Hall-Reduktion nutzt, beeinflusst das den Klang wesentlich stärker und evtl. positiver, als es ein vorgeschalteter Trafo jemals könnte ...


----------



## Blockmove (1 August 2021)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> In deiner Phono-Vorstufe ist sicher auch ein Trafo drin, da brauchst du nicht noch einen davor. Abgesehen davon sind Ringkerntrafos - zumal ein überdimensionierter 300VA-Trafo mit hohem Wirkungsgrad - gute Übertrager, d. h. primär vorhandene Netzstörungen werden originalgetreu auf die sekundäre Seite übertragen. Eher bräuchtest du für eine "saubere" Versorgung einen Netzfilter, gibts in allen Varianten von sinnvoll bis esoterisch (meistens irgendwas mit Gold).



Ich hab vor mehr als 20 Jahren aufgehört mich mit High-End-Audio zu beschäftigen.
Und schon damals hab ich nicht begriffen, was ein Ringkerntrafo vor einem Vorverstärker bringen soll.
Es ist genauso wie du es erklärst. Ein Ringkerntrafo reicht die Störfrequenzen einfach durch.
Jeder "normale" Trafo mit getrennten Spulenkörpern und miserablen Wirkungsgrad ist da deutlich besser.
Ich hatte - wie du auch vorschlägst - einfach nen Netzfilter davor.
War von Schaffner und kostete damals rund 30 DM (ohne Gehäuse).

Aber naja Esoterik halt.
Macht selbst vor optischen TOS-Linkkabeln nicht halt.
Ich hab die billigsten die ich gefunden habe (3€ Kunststofffaser), aber du kannst auch 600€ dafür ausgeben.
Die Photonen fühlen sich halt einfacher in einer Echtglasfaser deutlich wohler.


----------



## Gleichstromer (1 August 2021)

Ja, der Wohlfühlfaktor. Hab mal in einem HiFi-Geschäft ne Experten-Diskussion über den Klang verschiedener Plattenspieler-Spikes-Materialien belauscht. Uiuiui ....

Wie sagte schon Nelson Pass: "It was the _perfect high end audio product_: _Exotic_, _horribly inefficient_, _incredibly expensive_, _unavailable_, and _toxic_."


----------



## Blockmove (1 August 2021)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Ja, der Wohlfühlfaktor. Hab mal in einem HiFi-Geschäft ne Experten-Diskussion über den Klang verschiedener Plattenspieler-Spikes-Materialien belauscht. Uiuiui ....



Ja, das ist heftig 
Wenn halt ein Hobby zur Religion wird


----------



## Heinileini (1 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn halt ein Hobby zur Religion wird


Das ist wirklich heftig. Wer gibt sich schon die Blöße, dass er den gewaltigen oder subtilen Unterschied nicht hören kann, den man ihm einreden will. 
Wer hat eigentlich für den Siegeszug dieser verrückten Cinch- und Klinken-Steckverbindungen gesorgt, die tatsächlich vergoldet sein müssen, um halbwegs akzeptablen Kontakt zu gewährleisten. Die "DIN-Stecker" waren einfach besser und praktischer (ich meine nicht die heutigen SchrottPlagiate). 
Warum hat man die Shibata-Nadeln wieder vom Markt genommen? Die wurden zwar für die QuadroPhonie erfunden, waren aber auch für die StereoPhonie m.E. nach ein MeilenStein.
Warum wurden die Spikes nicht einfach verboten? Hat doch bei den Winterreifen schon so schön geklappt! 
Da bekenne ich mich doch gerne als langjähriger HiFi-Banause, der sich schon vor knapp 50 Jahren nicht geniert hat, den PlattenSpieler (ohne Spikes) auf den SubWoofer (ebenfalls ohne Spikes) zu stellen. Der SubWoofer und ich bleiben auf'm Teppich, basta.


----------



## Blockmove (1 August 2021)

Meine Audioanlage ist auch nicht ganz schlecht.
Problem ist nur, dass ich aktuelle Musik damit kaum anhören kann oder besser gesagt will.
Die hört sich schlichtweg auf meinem Makita Baustellenradio besser an.
Seit dem alles nur noch mit Computer produziert wird und auf Handys abgespielt wird, lohnt sich eine teure Audioanlage kaum mehr.
Wenn ich heute vernünftig Musik hören will, gehe ich in eine Kneipe mit Livemusik.


----------



## analog241148 (2 August 2021)

Ich möchte mich bei Euch für die Antworten recht herzlich bedanken. 
Damit sind meine Fragen beantwortet und ich hoffe, dass ich mich mal,
wenn's beschränkte Wissen wieder mal zuschlägt, im Forum melden darf


----------



## Blockmove (3 August 2021)

analog241148 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich bei Euch für die Antworten recht herzlich bedanken.
> Damit sind meine Fragen beantwortet und ich hoffe, dass ich mich mal,
> wenn's beschränkte Wissen wieder mal zuschlägt, im Forum melden darf


Es ist schön, dass du dich bedankst.
Aber:
Du stellst hier eine Frage und dir wird geholfen.
Für dich ist nun der Fall nun erledigt ... bis zu nächsten Frage.
Aber ein Forum funktioniert nach dem Gemeinschaftsprinzip.
Du darfst auch gerne mit deinem Wissen aktiv beitragen!


----------

